# naughty step



## Abitrary (1 Feb 2009)

I hate it when a creative and interesting poster gets banned.

I suggest before banning someone they can only log into a 'naughty step'.

This forum will only be visible to them and a body of people who shall be named The Gentlemen of the Renaissance. GRs.

GRs cannot be moderators, but I suppose for democratic purposes only mods can vote them in.

GRs have to stand above the rest of us in morality, education and taste in music. Their task is onerous for it involves rehabilitation.

The initial Gentlemen of the Rennaissance shall be:

-flying monkey
-mjonesy
-longers
-dellseqq 
-andy in sig

They shall be five because that is a prime number and makes voting easier.

After a month, precisely 30 days, the Council of GRs shall let up a wisp of smoke from the naughty step, which will indicate whether the rehabilitation process has been sucessful or not.


----------



## mickle (1 Feb 2009)

Aren't you supposed to be fecking dead?


----------



## Abitrary (1 Feb 2009)

shut up. don't destroy this thread. I'm on to something with this.


----------



## mickle (1 Feb 2009)

Hurry up and die.


----------



## Abitrary (1 Feb 2009)

You'll never be a GR. I'll put paid to that.


----------



## tdr1nka (1 Feb 2009)

I'm imagining that the GR's would have their own section in which to ruminate, what do you think, something like a Gentleman's club or a 17th century London coffee house?

I'm seeing velvet CC cloaks too, but maybe not in the jersey colours?


----------



## marinyork (1 Feb 2009)

What if one the GRs goes mad?


----------



## tdr1nka (1 Feb 2009)

I think they're more likely to get gout or consumption by the sounds of things?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Feb 2009)

a pretty limp committee, when the mods can have a final say anyhow


----------



## Abitrary (1 Feb 2009)

I don't know, but that's not the point. I just think that there needs to be infrastructure in place to handle these situations in the event they happen.


----------



## Abitrary (1 Feb 2009)

marinyork said:


> What if one the GRs goes mad?



If a GR goes mad or dies, then the moderators shall vote on a replacement.

The Council of GRs will perform a similar role to the house of lords.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Feb 2009)

Are you the Messiah?


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Feb 2009)

Abitrary said:


> If a GR goes mad or dies, then the moderators shall vote on a replacement.
> 
> The Council of GRs will perform a similar role to the house of lords.



Do you mean we will have to pay them to do the members a favour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonesy (8 Feb 2009)

Abitrary said:


> I hate it when a creative and interesting poster gets banned.
> 
> I suggest before banning someone they can only log into a 'naughty step'.
> 
> ...



I am honoured! I had not realised that my taste in music was held in such renown! From now on I expect to see regular posting of links to Pink Floyd, Radiohead, The Verve and, not forgetting the 1980s, Marillion and Ultravox.


----------

